# Chute de mon MacBook



## Rider (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je vous écris un peu dans la panique qui suit la chute d'un ordi portable (même pas de ma faute )...
En effet, mon MacBook qui vient de fêter ses 1 an est tombé du bureau (on s'est pris les pieds dans le chargeur, et le MagSafe n'a visiblement pas bien marché, vu que le MacBook a fait une chutte d'environ 1m20, en tombant sur le côté (lecteur dvd) puis sur le dessus)...

Je l'ai rallumé immédiatement après, ça semble fonctionner (j'ai l'impression qu'il est un poil plus lent mais ça doit être l'inquiétude)...Onyx me dit que le disque de démarrage semble être en bon état...

Si j'écris, c'est pour savoir quels genres de tests je peux faire pour savoir s'il aura des séquelles sur le long terme ou alors si rien du tout n'a été endommagé ? Apart le DD, quels sont les risques ? Est-ce que c'est très fréquent que la chute du MacBook entraîne des dommages ou même la mort complète de l'ordi ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PS : je regarde les sujets similaires, mais chaque situation étant unique, j'aimerais que vous me rassuriez un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Je conseils de faire un AHT (Apple Hardware test) à partir des cd d'installations.

Sinon, priez 

Vu qu'il est tombé du côté de lecteur optique, faire un essai en lecture et en gravure.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Juillet 2008)

Pas de panique, si il s'est rallumé et qu'Onyx ne détecte pas de problème, tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis à te faire. Si tu tiens absolument à faire des test, il y a le Apple Hardware Test (ou quelque chose comme ça) fournit sur les DVD d'origine de ton ordinateur.

Par contre, si il y a une vérification qui s'impose, c'est celle du superdrive. Ejecte t-il correctement les CD? Sait il les lire? Fait tourner un DVD pour voir. Et grave en un aussi

Sinon, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.


----------



## Ironfalcon (23 Juillet 2008)

Rider a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous écris un peu dans la panique qui suit la chute d'un ordi portable (même pas de ma faute )...
> En effet, mon MacBook qui vient de fêter ses 1 an est tombé du bureau (on s'est pris les pieds dans le chargeur, et le MagSafe n'a visiblement pas bien marché, vu que le MacBook a fait une chutte d'environ 1m20, en tombant sur le côté (lecteur dvd) puis sur le dessus)...
> ...


 
Bonjour, 

tu peux faire un AHT (apple hardware test) mais sinon il n'existe pas vraiment de logiciel de ce type, si Onyx te dis que ton disque à la pêche, la seule chose eventuelle que je pourrais te conseiller et de tendre l'oreille sur de nouveau sons qui peuvent apparaitre (DD, ventilo, lecteur dvd...) et de bien regarder ton ecran si aucune différence de couleur n'est apparue.

si au bout d'une semaine, tu ne vois toujours rien alors que tu en as une utilisation quotidienne, ca devrait tenir la route =)


----------



## Dorian.fr (23 Juillet 2008)

P*t**n moi je le mets au plus près du sol à chaque fois que je le bouge et que je vais pas y toucher, pour être sûr que personne se prenne les pattes dedans ni ne marche dessus mais quand je te lis, je me dis qu'on est vraiment à l'abri de rien. 

De là à dire précisément ce qui risque d'arriver sur le long terme, ça me semble difficile. Le DD d'abord qui a peut etre pris une claque... c'est ce qui m'inquièterait le plus en priorité. Fais des backups au cas où tu aies des infos ou docs importants... 

Pour le reste, j'en ai aucune idée, j'attendrais l'avis des experts du fofo pour m'en dire plus 

Bon courage et longue vie à ton mac


----------



## Rider (23 Juillet 2008)

merci a tous...

sinon j'ai pas les dvd d'installation avec moi (il sont à des centaines de km plus loin), mais l'utilitaire disque m'a, après une vérification du disque, mis :

1 volume HFS vérifié
	Le volume a passé la vérification

quant à l'écran, je ne vois pour le moment aucune différence à l'oeil nu...


----------



## Dorian.fr (23 Juillet 2008)

Rider a dit:


> merci a tous...
> 
> sinon j'ai pas les dvd d'installation avec moi (il sont à des centaines de km plus loin), mais l'utilitaire disque m'a, après une vérification du disque, mis :
> 
> ...


 
Donc comme l'ont dit les gens au dessus, pas trop de raison de paniquer ds l'immédiat, si tu remarques aucun comportement suspect ou trucs bizarres, ralentissements majeurs ou autre... rien de paniquant. le seul truc qui peut etre chiant c'est un pète sur la coque :hein:

à surveiller sur le long terme je pense, mais bon


----------



## Rider (23 Juillet 2008)

ok merci à tous...

je viens de remarquer que tout au long du coté droit (entre le clavier et le mange-disque), le plastique qui entoure le clavier est plus décollé que du coté gauche...à l'angle (diode de mise en veille et réception de la télécommande), c'est presque ouvert 

mais bon, je vais m'estimer heureux...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Rider a dit:


> ok merci à tous...
> 
> je viens de remarquer que tout au long du coté droit (entre le clavier et le mange-disque), le plastique qui entoure le clavier est plus décollé que du coté gauche...à l'angle (diode de mise en veille et réception de la télécommande), c'est presque ouvert
> 
> mais bon, je vais m'estimer heureux...



Bah, tu l'as échappé belle, donc comme tu dis, estimes-toi heureux, car certains n'ont pas eu ta chance...:hein:

Je précise que ce n'est pas, mon cas: mon iBiniou se porte très bien, même pas de fièvre.


----------



## hocine33 (2 Août 2008)

A la suite d'une chute du même genre, je me suis aperçu, quelques semaines plus tard, que le Superdrive a qq pb: il reconnait et lit sans problèmes les CD et DVD du commerce, mais refuse obstinément de reconnaitre le contenu des disques de données gravées : qu'ils'agisse de fichiers .doc, .mp3 ou .avi, il prétend que les dits CD sont vierges...
Ques-ce qu'on peut faire, docteur?...
Merci.


----------



## leo39 (2 Août 2008)

euh vous avez le droit de lire les topics des autres avant dans poster parce qu'il y a au plus de 3 message pour dire la meme chose


----------



## mr-bob (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous,
Mon Macbook Pro ne demarre plus. En effet, ce matin meme, il est tombe a plat d environ 1m, ce qui a eu pour effet de le fermer. Je l ai alors reouvert, le lecteur de disque a fait un bruit etrange, mais l ordinateur fonctionnait cependant bien.
Je l ai alors redemarre pour voir si il y avait eu d autre dommages... Mal m en a prit. Il ne redemarre plus.
Le premier essai, j ai reussi a aller jusqu a mon wallpaper, mais sans les icones. J ai ensuite essaye d aller sur Windows avec succes. La suite de ces essais furent des echecs... Sur Mac, je suis a chaque fois tombe apres l ecran avec la pomme sur un "Veuillez redemarrer l ordinateur"... Sur Windows, cela me met une erreur de lecture disque.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit le disque dur, puisqu avant de l eteindre le mac marchait et j ai reussi a demarrer sous Windows. Par contre, le lecteur disque fait un bruit tres peu commun et surtout tres different du bruit usuel sur un Mac. Personnellement, je crois que c est le lecteur disque puisqu apres le bruit, le message d erreur apparait. De plus, le Macbook est tombe plus sur le lecteur disque que sur le Macbook. J ai enormement de donnees tres importantes sur le disque dur, si c etait celui la qui avait un probleme, je ne saurais pas quoi faire ...
Voila ma situation, je suis aux Etats Unis, au Mississippi, et je n ai pas d Apple Store pres de la, ni meme de centre agree je pense. Cela dit, il y a quelques retailers tel que Best Buy et je peux eventuellement renvoyer mon Macbook Pro a Apple. Que dois je faire ?


edit: J ajoute quelques elements... Le disque dur s allume normalement, et gresille un petit peu des qu il est sollicite (ce qui est je pense normal)
Il ne montre apparemment pas de sequelles, il ne se coupe pas impunement contrairement au lecteur disque qui emet des bruits vraiment bizarre. Au demarrage de Windows, j ai donc "Erreur lecture disque". Le disque dur que j ai est un Western Digital de 320go. J ai a peu pres 200go de donnees dessus. Si le disque dur etait touche, pourrais je recuperer mes donnees ? Le disque dur avait un anti choc dessus et etait bien place... Je ne peux vraiment pas perdre les donnees de ce disque...
Enfin, j ai essaye de demarrer en Single User, ce qui m est impossible puisque cela bloque apres System model name: MacBookPro2,2 (Mac-F42187C8)...
Maintenant je vais essayer de redemarrer grace
J attends vos reponses. J ai deja quelques elements si il est impossible de redemarrer, et si le disque dur est endommage, je pensais le racheter puis le brancher a un Mac en etat de marche, puis brancher les 2 macs en firezwire, recuperer les donnees du disque dur du Mac malade sur le nouveau disque dur via le Mac clean.
Je pense egalement ouvrir le Macbook Pro pour voir si quelque chose a bouge. J attends vos reponses car je pense que vous etes plus avises que moi, je ne veux pas faire de betises.

Note: Veuillez excuser la facon dont j ecris, mais etant sur un clavier qwerty, je ne peux faire d accents.


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

Et quand il est tombé, il était en activité (je veux dire, il était éteint, allumé, en veille ou non ?).

Il y a des traces de chocs ?

J'ai malheureusement peur que ce soit le DD qui ait morflé...

Ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est redémarrer sur le DVD d'installation et faire un test avec l'AHT. Tu pourrais aussi tenter d'installer OS X sur un disque externe...


----------



## mr-bob (15 Août 2008)

Merci de ta reponse. Une trace de choc oui mais pas bien importante, il est tombe en etant allume. Je pense alors racheter un disque dur et essayer de le brancher en firewire et sauver un max de donnees...
N ayant pas le disque d installation avec moi, je pensais racheter un disque dur (que j ai depuis 6 mois, peut-il passer sous garantie ???) attendre de recevoir le disque d installation de France que je vais me faire envoyer d urgence, l installer sur le disque dur externe via un autre Mac et transferer un maximum de donnees.

Petite note : Si j arrive a transferer tous mes programmes, pourront-ils marcher sur le nouveau disque dur, je veux dire, certains ont necessite une installation, pourront ils marcher dans tous les cas, avec mes donnes personnelles ?


----------



## mr-bob (26 Août 2008)

Bon, j ai quelques nouvelles concernant mon probleme.
J ai enfin pu recuperer le disque d installation. Premiere "bonne" nouvelle, c est que le lecteur dvd marche. C est deja ca. Ensuite le disque dur apparait bien sur la liste des peripheriques, ainsi que toutes les infos qui vont avec (taux de remplissage etc). Jusque la c est plutot positif. Seulement quand j essaye de le reparer, cela me met une "erreur structure de noyau".
J ai donc bien compris qu il faut de toute facon que je change de disque dur, j attends ainsi un disque dur Samsung de 500go qui devrait arriver d ici demain ou apres demain, lequel je brancherais via firewire a mon mac, installerais Mac OS X sur le nouveau disque dur, et je redemarrerais sur celui ci. J ai maintenant une question, pourrais je recuperer les donnees que j avais sur mon autre disque dur ? Le fait que Mac soit tout a fait capable de me donner les informations sur celui ci me rassure un peu, mais c est la structure noyau qui me gene. Cela devrait normalement etre un probleme au niveau du systeme du disque dur mais pas au niveau des fichiers (j ai egalement le nombre exact de fichiers et de dossiers). Pensez vous que je puisse recuperer mes fichiers ?
Merci d avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

Et l'état SMART, il dit quoi ?

J'ai bien peur que ton DD est physiquement morflé. Tu pourras peut-être récupéré tout ou une partie des données, mais j'en suis loin d'être sûr.
Je suis incapable de te répondre d'un manière certaine, il faudrait essayer avec des logiciels spécialisés du genre _Disk Warrior, _ce dernier pouvant être à ma connaissance très efficace dans ce genre de cas.

Ceci dit, quand tu auras réglé ton problème, je te conseille de prendre l'habitude de faire un clone bootable ou un sauvegarde Time Machine, sur un DD externe.


----------



## mr-bob (28 Août 2008)

L'état SMART a dit que c'était vérifié. J'ai eu mon nouveau disque dur et j'ai installé Mac OS X dessus.
L'autre disque dur est reconnu mais est horriblement difficile d'accès pour les Applications, moins en ce qui concerne les documents. Je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir récupérer toutes les données, à mon avis non, mais une bonne partie. Je vais essayer de le réparer via certains logiciels, et le démonter tout à l'heure de l'ordinateur, on ne sait jamais, peut-être a-t-il bougé ou quelque chose.


----------



## mr-bob (28 Août 2008)

J'ai réussi à retrouver la majorité des fichiers que je désirais...
Cependant, le transfert est vraiment très lent quand il s'agit de musique. Du moins il est souvent très lent. J'ai pu transférer quelques centaines de mégaoctets en quelques secondes, et en ce moment je mets une heure pour transférer 250mo... Comment est-ce possible ? Comment puis-je faire pour accélérer les transferts ?
Egalement, comment récupérer les signets et favoris Safari ?
Merci.


----------



## Psycho_fls (2 Septembre 2008)

Le ralentissement vient à mon avis du gnon qu'a pris ton DD : s'il est physiquement endommagé, la tête de lecture a forcément du mal à récupérer les infos. Rien à faire donc à part prendre son mal en patience...

PS : je sais ce que tu ressens, j'ai fait tomber mon saxo un jour


----------

